# Draining oil on Toro Powermax 928.



## jfl (Dec 20, 2016)

Silly question here, but...I purchased a Toro PowerMax 928 a couple of weeks ago and noticed the oil drain tube is on the side over the large 16'' wheel. There's really no room to fit any kind of oil pan between the wheel and the drain tube. Neither the dealer or Toro was able to offer a solution. Both said: read the manual (the manual just shows the tube and says 'unscrew'...duh!). Every other oil drain I've seen is in the back, which also allows you to tilt the unit back to get every bit out. The only thing I was able to fit was a plastic container 16 oz of hamburger comes in, and that's not going to capture 32 oz of engine oil. I'm guessing I'll need to find some sort of long neck funnel that's small enough to fit.. A normal transmission funnel is too big at the top. Anyone own one of these beasts who can fill me in on how to not make a mess emptying the oil? (Why ever did Toro put it in this location?!?)


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Remove the wheel,with a 4x4 holding up the snowblower,under the belly pan.
Put coffee can under the output .
Grease the axle when you replace the wheel.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

That engine actually holds a whole quart of oil?Forgive me if this is a stupid question,I'm completely unfamiliar with newer machines,especially Toros.My newest is a 1988.


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

Find a cheap long neck funnel. It should wedge in place where you can drain the oil in a pan or container. I bought mine for $2 at Advance Auto parts. I have a Toro HD 826 OXE and this worked very well. There is no need to remove the wheel, but as mentioned above it is a good idea to grease the axles especially if you have to move end of driveway (EOD) snow build up. The wheels do come off easily. I prop the blower up with a brick then remove a wheel at a time. 
Also I recommend that you tilt your blower on the bucket and remove the bottom plate and get familiar with the hex shaft that needs to be lightly oiled each year. I also took several pictures as a reference as the blower wears. Mine was very well lubricated.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

CHEAP SOLUTION: Save the empty quart bottle from the next quart of oil. You will use this to make a funnel. Use a utility knife to cut out either the bottom of the bottle or the NARROW SIDE of the bottle. Before cutting, see which will work best for your particular situation. In some cases, you may find it more convenient to keep the cap on the empty bottle while you are draining the oil from your blower and then "empty your funnel" when you are finished (if your blower's oil capacity is <1 quart).


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some good suggestions. I have also heard some people folding a piece of cardboard to channel it into an oil pan without removing the wheel. It is a poor design, how much more would it cost them to put a drain tube facing the rear of the machine where it belongs.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Youse know that DRAINZIT has an app for that.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Lakeeffect (Dec 19, 2016)

Excellent idea about using a cut out oil bottle, although I too had already used the cheap long neck funnel like Eafoxjr mentioned when I recently changed mine. I'd also considered (quickly) attaching soft plastic tubing as an option. 
What I would really like however, is for Toro (or someone) to manufacture an open faced long neck extension tube made of their chute plastic, which could simply snap onto the underside of drain pipe and extend out past the wheel, where oil could be caught more conveniently and without the concern of (holding onto) a funnel or having another container precariously balancing itself upon the tire while the oil drains.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't know about the 928, but on my 826 OE, with a B&S engine, I noticed that there are two places to drain the oil. The plug in the back, that has the long extension tube, and another plug on the side over the left wheel. Does yours have the same layout? If so, trade places for the extension tube?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Unfortunately a lot of machines come with lousy oil drain setups. I think most of them are 1/4" NPT plugs though ('cept Honda's) and you can buy pipe nipples and a 90 elbow if needed to get them to an easier place to deal with it. Be sure to use teflon tape on the threads.....


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning L/E, believe it or not, such a long open channel piece of plastic exists for draining oil. I bought a couple riding tractors this summer as salvage. In the original owners manual package, included this 'oil drain'. I'm sure it has a part number, although I don't know what it is. But I believe one of them was a Cub Cadet. I'll check the paperwork when I get to the shop and post later. Maybe a pic if I have enough posts yet. GLuck,J


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I found a part number for that drain channel......I have a few now, from different machines I purchased from original owners. This particular drain channel came with a Troy-Bilt Storm SnowBlower. I had to look in the owners manual the first time I saw it, to ID what it was. If you Google: Troy-Bilt 731-1682A
Oil Drain Sleeve, it shows up on the T/B website at $4.17. I know they don't manufacture it, and it's a goofy thing, but I have used it and it's effective enough to keep it around the shop. I think I got another in a Cub Cadet Owners Pack too. I've also used Parker Hydraulic Fittings, that will screw into the block and tighten with a locknut, come in 45* and 90* configs and then has a female 1/4" pipe thread on the other end. Not sure of the cost, as I usually grab a few sizes in fractional and metric, when I go to have hydro hoses made up. I'll check on those part numbers and prices and post back. GLuck, J


----------



## Lakeeffect (Dec 19, 2016)

I just searched using that TB part# and found multiple listings of sellers for that part. That's pretty much the kind of thing I was trying to describe. Looks like it should be a somewhat universal part, even though it's made for some specific machines. I'll definitely take a chance and order one of those at that price. One of the sites which came up actually shows a better pic of it as being an "open faced" channel, whereas others just show an object that might give the impression it is a full tube which slides over the drain pipe for anyone else who is interested in this part. Thanks for posting that. Happy New Year and Happy snow blowing season!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

We have an I/O boat, several walk behind mowers with NO DRAIN gotta flip 'em upside down, 2 portable generators, and 2 SUV's with transfer cases, differentials and skids plates, and a particularly annoying Mercedes E430 Sport with under carriage covers that require removal to even access the oil drain (and then it's literally inches from the ground). Using the pump from the top side makes it so easy. They are pricey, but i think even HF has one now for 1/3 the price of the Mityvac. They will draw and dispense so you can shuttle the old oil off to laundry soap containers, old gallon Mobil One European blend jugs and then transport to the recycle scam center. I still tilt the machine to the best favorable drain point and drop some fresh oil in as the pump starts drawing empty to "swash" the sump.


----------

